

“Stupid Questions VCs Ask” Oldie but a Goodie - meeper16
http://198.41.204.6/video/466653/Stupid_Questions_VCs_Ask

======
drallison
The link is broken.

    
    
      Error 1003 Ray ID: 204ef17e06e31ba9 • 2015-07-12 18:52:06 UTC
      Direct IP access not allowed    What happened?

